# Raleigh Super Course



## Tim s (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi Everyone, I just got this back from the LBS, they replaced the wheel set, freewheel and mounted the new tires since they had the bike anyway. The wheels that came on it were mismatched and beat. Now this one can stand proudly beside the others. I am still looking for the Raleigh Competition and Prestige models to complete the series. Tim


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 3, 2020)

Wow. Just, wow. It looks brand new. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim s (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks, This is the only before pic that I have. Tim


----------



## HARPO (Apr 9, 2020)

Tim s said:


> Hi Everyone, I just got this back from the LBS, they replaced the wheel set, freewheel and mounted the new tires since they had the bike anyway. The wheels that came on it were mismatched and beat. Now this one can stand proudly beside the others. I am still looking for the Raleigh Competition and Prestige models to complete the series. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1166836
> 
> ...




Beautiful, Tim. They look like they just came out of the box!!


----------



## Tim s (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks Harpo, I try to bring them back as best as I can. Tim


----------

